# Why isn't FUSE supported natively with OVZ providers???



## drmike (Dec 1, 2015)

So I use FUSE dependent tools out on hosted servers.  Been using such for years.


Regular routine as customer to asked for with OpenVZ instances that FUSE be enabled by the provider.


Why today isn't FUSE just auto enabled by providers?


----------



## AuroraZero (Dec 1, 2015)

Sam reason most load me up some Slackware ....... laziness.


Edit: Seriously thinking about dropping all my boxes except one that doesn't, or won't load it up for me also. I am not asking for them to support it,  just load the danged template. I even have the links for them.


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 1, 2015)

The reason for most providers is SolusVM doesn't do it natively and the majority of providers don't know how to script it themselves.


The reason we don't do it is because I'm a minimalist and don't want to enable anything by default. I was going to but then decided to let the clients choose what they want enabled instead.


----------



## Jacob (Dec 1, 2015)

Not a self promotion at all, but I have this enabled by default, along with everything else and every possible iptables module. (It makes life easier).


----------



## drmike (Dec 2, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> The reason we don't do it is because I'm a minimalist and don't want to enable anything by default.



I can appreciate this.  Unsure what computing overhead it is unused, but certainly counts for something.  I have the minimalist bug myself, just FUSE is used for so many things and it pains me with most to go round and round for days.  Heck, I've had providers who couldn't manage to get FUSE working or too lazy to read documentation and follow.



Jacob said:


> Not a self promotion at all, but I have this enabled by default, along with everything else and every possible iptables module. (It makes life easier).



Bravo!  I like this approach too.  I like this one for an easy just works environment


----------



## drmike (Dec 2, 2015)

Does everyone know that enabling FUSE is an OpenVZ security problem / compromise vector?


No, really, I read it elsewhere earlier from a provider.  Baseless of course on their end...  Shame.


----------

